# Surgery on cats?



## secuono (Jun 10, 2016)

I found a 1-2cm round lump on my cat a few minutes ago. It is separate from the skin and a bit in the muscle. At the thigh area. Kylie, the 5-6yr kitty.

I'm hoping it can be removed now, while it's small, simple and less problems for Kylie.

Contacted the vet and waiting on reply. 

Picture of Kylie after I came in from mowing the pastures today.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 11, 2016)

Ahh, what a pretty kitty and in a box; no surprise there. Those of us that own cats know that boxes are the best, even if they are 10x smaller than the cat. The rule in the cat kingdom is that every box is made to be conquered. 

I hope it turns out to be nothing serious.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 14, 2016)

What's the latest?


----------



## secuono (Jun 14, 2016)

Idk in what world vaccines for cats are given in the rump....I do all the yearly ones myself SQ for all animals, other than horses, no where near the back half.

Examination required. Vet wants to rule out lump being possible vaccine reaction.
Rough estimate w/o seeing cat.
Anesthesia $53.00
Mass Removal $100
Histopath $135
Suture/Antibiotica/etc. around $45

$25 cat, IDK if DH would be willing to shell out anything until the mass changed in some way or grew.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 14, 2016)

Hmm.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 14, 2016)

Vaccines for cats are given in the rump as the carrier in the vaccine can cause cancer and the cancer is easier to treat in the rump muscle than it is in the skin of the neck. At least that is what I was told the last time my litter of bottle baby kitties were given vaccines by anyone but me. I think this is a relatively new protocol.


----------



## secuono (Jun 14, 2016)

Must be quite new! Last year, when we got our tux kitten, her vaccines were up by the neck/shoulder.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 15, 2016)

This was last year too, but I bet not every vet gets the new information on protocols at the same time either. I don't know who is responsible for "getting the word out" but if it is a flyer in the box or a sales rep it may be hit or miss. I can guarantee that my vet only knew because she has an office manager that pays attention to detail. Maybe different brands of vaccines too, IDK. I have been doing my own shots for years and always did SQ in the scruff.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jun 15, 2016)

Those prices for beer surgery seem very reasonable for a small animal very.

Unfortunately, it seems many vets charge a lot more for services in many areas.  I'm not knocking on vets, they go through a lot of training (expensive) and have a lot of overhead to cover. For many of us, it is a choice of surgery on our pet or eating.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 15, 2016)

My vet is awesome with her prices. And get this...if a 4H or FFA kid comes in with a project animal she won't charge them at all.  Her prices on livestock treatments are less than dog and cat prices, she says she understands the plight of the rancher.  I love her style.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 15, 2016)

babsbag said:


> My vet is awesome with her prices. And get this...if a 4H or FFA kid comes in with a project animal she won't charge them at all.  Her prices on livestock treatments are less than dog and cat prices, she says she understands the plight of the rancher.  I love her style.


That's really nice! We don't really pay for vet stuff, but we sorta do because it just comes from my dad's vet clinic. One of the moms in my horse group is a vet. Last year at fair the night before show I noticed my showmanship bird having not drank a thing, I had to leave but I think she checked on her. 
Do the kids get charged for the supplies?


----------



## babsbag (Jun 15, 2016)

No, she won't charge them for anything, she says that is her contribution to the community.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 16, 2016)

That's very nice.


----------

